# AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK



## shark75 (2. August 2018)

*AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*

Ich bin gerade am Umbauen und musste daher auch den Kühler meiner 280er AIO von meiner CPU abmontieren. Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Ihr seht, sieht es fast so aus, als wäre der Andruck des Kühlers nicht OK - oder die AIO Kühlfläche ist nicht eben bzw. die Paste (Kryonaut) nicht so prickelnd. 

Die Temperatur lag im Betrieb IDLE bei 36-38 Grad und bis 58 Grad (i9 - 7900X) - hatte aber kein Stresstest gemacht,

Oder ist das normal?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. August 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*

naja, schau selber 

vergleich die Tupfer auf der Kupferfläche des Kühlers, das umgedrehte zackige C z.B. mit denen auf dem Abdruck auf der CPU etc...
für mich sieht es einfach so aus als wäre sie teilweise am kühler kleben geblieben und teilweise halt so abgegangen 

hatte das mal, das nach ~5 jahren die pastenoberfläche aussah als ob sie poliert wäre und schon am spiegeln war und sich Rückstandslos von der Gpu trennte. Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste hätte ich behauptet die Gpu wäre ohne Kontakt zur Paste gelaufen, die war 'porentief' rein  

jetzt nutz ich wieder ic diamond, die härtet nicht aus 

edit: grad mal geschaut, die ausgehärtete war gelid extreme


----------



## shark75 (2. August 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*

Komisch - ich hatte die Paste erst vor 3 Tagen drauf gemacht...
Was ich nicht verstehe - die "freien" Flächen am Kühler bedeuten doch, dass er Kühler nicht auf der CPU auflag, oder? Sonst gäbe es ja keine "sauberen" Flächen?!?

IC Diamond - schaue ich mir mal gleich an.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. August 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*



shark75 schrieb:


> Komisch - ich hatte die Paste erst vor 3 Tagen drauf gemacht...
> Was ich nicht verstehe - die "freien" Flächen am Kühler bedeuten doch, dass er Kühler nicht auf der CPU auflag, oder? Sonst gäbe es ja keine "sauberen" Flächen?!?
> 
> IC Diamond - schaue ich mir mal gleich an.



nein, es kann auch sein das die paste nicht genug 'geklebt' hat und dadurch einfach abgegangen ist, ich hab mal was ich mein auf 2 bildern markiert 

bei den punkten hat die paste auf dem kühler gehalten, auf der glatten Fläche daneben ist sie auf dem heatspreader verblieben 

IC diamond ist eine sehr zähe paste, die per druck ausgebreitet und nicht wie viele andere mit pinsel oder so verteilt wird, also einen klecks mittig und dann dementsprechend einen hohen Anpressdruck vom kühler verteilen lassen, nutze sie für meine cpu und gpu 


edit:
ansonsten wenn kühler und cpu sauber sind, kann man einfach mit einem lineal oder anderem 'graden' gegenstand den man auflegt schauen inwieweit die sich wölben 

edit2: 
du hast zwar 'nur' 10, aber bei den temps denk ich war der Kontakt und die Wärmeabfuhr bei allen Kernen ok, die Arktic AIO die ich ne zeit lang genutzt hatte konnte (außer bei stresstest) in etwa die selben temps halten


----------



## Birdy84 (2. August 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*



shark75 schrieb:


> Wie Ihr seht, sieht es fast so aus, als wäre der Andruck des Kühlers nicht OK - oder die AIO Kühlfläche ist nicht eben bzw. die Paste (Kryonaut) nicht so prickelnd.


Konstruktionsbedingt, sofern richtig montiert*, sollte der Anpressdruck passen. Wie Test in der PCGH gezeigt (beim "Skandal" um Skylake), hat der Anpressdruck des Kühlers relativ wenig Einfluss auf die CPU-Temperatur. Für mich sieht es so aus, dass die Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Kühler und Heatspreader optimiert werden sollte. Ich würde an den Stellen, an denen zu wenig Paste zu sein scheint, etwas Paste nachtragen, den Kühler auf setzen und unter leichtem Druck ein bisschen drehen und bewegen, damit sich die Paste verteilt. Erst danach richtig festschrauben.


*ist bei einer AiO schwierig falsch zu machen


----------



## micha34 (2. August 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*

Ich habe zwar eine AIO (Corsair) auf der Graka aber da war einiges Fummeln angesagt.Beispielsweise war die Pumpenklammer sehr instabil das der Anpressdruck eben nicht ausreichte.Erkennbar an der relativ leichten Verdrehmöglichkeit der Pumpe.Normalerweise sollte das stramm draufsitzen.
Habe mir eine eigene stabilere Halteklammer gebaut und erst dann war die Kühlung gut.Hat sagenhafte 20°C Temperaturunterschied ausgemacht.
Habe ich rausgefunden als ich den Pumpenkühler von Hand angedrückt habe,da ging die Temperatur deutlich runter.


----------



## pope82 (2. August 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*

gamers nexus zur wärmeleitpaste, klärt denke ich die fragen diesbezüglich:

YouTube

die kurzfassung: es ist ziemlich egal und auch ziemlich schwer das falsch zu machen, außer man nimmt exzessiv zu wenig.


----------



## shark75 (3. August 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*

Das witzige ist folgendes: ich habe heute mal die CoolerMaster Mastergel Maker WLP drauf gemacht und nun ist die CPU bei 26 Grad Idle. Vorher waren es 10 Grad mehr...


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*

Das Bild ist normal, wenn du den Kühler abnimmst klebt der Kühler mit der WLP etwas fest.
Bei AMD hat man sogar die Kühler samt CPU aus dem verriegeltem Sockel  gerissen.

Kenne aber die Kryonaut jetzt nicht, vielleicht ist die CoolerMaster Mastergel WLP besser oder du hast nun besser verstrichen und mehr Anpressdruck drauf.
Weniger ist meist mehr, denn die WLP soll nur Unebenheiten überbrücken und durch den dünnen Film darauf die Wärme besser übertragen. Zu viel WLP kann auch dazu führen das die Temperaturen nicht ganz so niedrig sind.


----------



## pope82 (3. August 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*

die pasten unterscheiden sich so gut wie nicht. selbst zwischen der billigsten und teuersten liegen nur eine handvoll grad. verabschiedet euch doch mal bitte von deisem pasten-gedöns, es gibt doch mittlerweile zig tests im netz und bei youtube, die das beweisen.
 es ist egal wie man sie aufträgt und wie man sie benutzt, außer man untertreibt es total. ebenso egal ist der hersteller.
wenn die temps nicht passen liegt es an der kühlermontage. mehr gibt es zu dem thema nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Muxxer (4. August 2018)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung - Wärmeleitpaste OK/NOK*

Ich nehm immer coolmint-zahncreme die kühlt riecht gut und kost fast nix


----------

